# Accepting Credit cards



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Let me know if anyone needs to set there business up to accept credit cards or guaranteed checks. Local processing company providing the service and equipment needs of the gulf coast. Call Gary Matherne 850-934-7144 Ext 110 . Bankcard Processing Intl . or find us on the web at www.bpisales.com.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We have both our store and charter business credit card processing with Gary. I get calls daily trying to sell me merchant services and I would never consider using anyone but BPI!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Chris Phillips said:


> We have both our store and charter business credit card processing with Gary. I get calls daily trying to sell me merchant services and I would never consider using anyone but BPI!



x2..


----------



## iidesu (Jul 29, 2011)

thx for sharing this info!


----------

